# Changes to luminance not being shown on the full size image in develop mode.



## LRNoobie (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am just starting out with Lightroom version 3.4, and I have run into an issue that I cannot solve.  When in develop mode, the full-size image is not affected by the luminance slider when the image is at 1:4 or greater.  At 1:3 and smaller, luminance changes are shown, but if I select fit, fill, or 1:4 or greater, the main image no longer shows luminance changes.  All previews show the changes, and all other kinds of alteration are immediately shown on the main image.  The result of this issue is that I cannot see the effects of noise reduction on the image as a whole until I have exported it to JPEG.  As I have quite a few photos which would benefit from noise reduction, this is a pretty big problem for me.  Has anyone ever seen this problem, and does anyone know how to correct it?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, LRNoobie !

Our Victoria Bamptom has compiled the following table of visabilities for noise reduction and sharpening for different Process Versions and image types in LR3:


PV2003
SharpPV2003
NoisePV2003
SharpPV2010
NoiseLibrary Fit Renderedno (except
low res)no (except
low res)no (except
low res)yesLibrary Fit RawnononoadaptiveDevelop Fit JpegnonoyesyesDevelop Fit RawnonoadaptiveadaptiveLibrary 1:1 JpegyesyesyesyesLibrary 1:1 RawyesyesyesyesDevelop 1:1 JpegyesyesyesyesDevelop 1:1 Rawyesyesyesyes










As you can see, noise reduction for Raw images is fully visible in 1:1 view, and adaptively in Fit view,
depending on how likely you are to see the noise.

Beat


----------



## LRNoobie (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for that!  At least I know it's not a bug or a glitch.  Do you know whether it is possible to change adaptability to yes for PV2010?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 31, 2012)

No, it is not possible.


----------



## LRNoobie (Jul 31, 2012)

Sigh.  Okay, thanks.


----------

